# 1999 Audi A6 2.8



## Mark(A6)Ct (Mar 18, 2013)

I just noticed this problem starting tonight while I was on my 63 mile ride to work. I keep it in tiptronic when I drive and as soon as I'd hit 85 mph it would revert to automatic mode but highlighted in red behind the letters. I pulled over and as I'd slow down it would bang into a gear. I shut off the car and it would reset but it keeps doing it once I'm in tiptronic 5th gear hitting about 85 mph. Now when I shut it off and keep it in automatic mode I do not have this problem at all. Can it be a sensor of so sort because I just flushed and refilled trans fluid 5 months ago with no issues til now and it's only doing this in tiptronic. Also when I'm in tiptronic and it reverts back to the highlighted automatic screen on the cluster it seems to be on 4th gear.


----------



## Mark(A6)Ct (Mar 18, 2013)

*Update to thread please looking for input thank you*

Coming home from work I kept it in automatic and it still did it. I noticed when I really push down on the gas the engine is making a different rev than normal. I did put brand new spark plugs in last night and cleaned and oiled k&n filter but I used denso twin tip platinum plugs gapped .036 instead of Bosch. I don't see how that can be the issue


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its going in to limp home mode when it lights everything up on the cluster. The bang usually means the trans is shifting while the engine is making power, and it will kill the transmission quite quickly if not solved. 

First thing is to get VAG-COM on both the ECU and TCU to see what codes you have - that may point you in the right direction, although when my A8 did this it didn't show up anything very helpful. 

An Audi tech once told me that this problem can be caused by the MAF being bad, although it doesn't throw up a code. How true that is I don't know - mine died completely before I had a chance to swap it out.


----------



## fathertime92 (Mar 14, 2013)

*TCU*

See if your TCU has water damage. i also have a 99 a6, and that was the reason mine went into limp mode. the TCU is located underneath the carpet on the front passenger side. good luck with everything!


----------

